# Upgrading several systems



## balanga (Jan 30, 2020)

Is there a guide for updating several systems at the same time? I don't really want to download all the same files from the Internet at the same time, so I guess what I need is a local repository.... I'm vaguely aware of using
/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf but am a bit hazy on specifics. Didn't find any links in:-

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.1R/installation.html#upgrade


----------



## balanga (Feb 1, 2020)

Actually I don't want to build an *update server*, I'm more interested in having a local repository. I think I need to set PACKAGESITE and/or use something in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos but can't find an example of what is required at the moment.


----------



## memreflect (Feb 1, 2020)

balanga said:


> Actually I don't want to build an *update server*, I'm more interested in having a local repository.


Building Packages with Poudriere  (the final section contains info for configuring your machines to use the packages you created)


----------



## chrbr (Feb 1, 2020)

Dear balanga,
for a jail I mounted /var/cache/pkg to /usr/jails/example-jail/var/cache/pkg. If I do a `pkg upgrade` of the jail just the package-something.txz or so is downloaded again in additon to the packages which are used in the jail but not in the host. Of course an upgrade of the host happened first. You could think about `rsync` the content of /var/cache/pkg if there are different machines involved. Or you setup a caching proxy. I have not yet tried to share the files which seem to contain the status of all packages. I guess this should be possible as well.


----------

